# كيف أصنع ثلاجة تعمل على الوقود ( الغاز أو الكيروسين )



## hameedy (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني وأخواتي في المنتدى الكريم هذا أول موضوع لي في منتداكم الكريم ففي الفترة الماضية كنت أتابع المواضيع بشغف دون المشاركة فيها وسأبدأ من الآن بإذن الله المشاركة الفعالة ولكن أبدأ مشاركتي بسؤال لأهل الخبرة : 
كيف تعمل الثلاجة على الوقود (الغاز أو الكيروسين ) مع العلم أنه لدي المعرفة الجيدة بالتكييف والتبريد بشكل علمي ولكن هذا الأمر لم أجد من يجيبني عنه ممن حولي لذا أرجو من الإخوة الإفادة لأنني أنوي صنع مكيف أو ثلاجة للتبريد عن طريق حرارة الشمس لكي تكون مشكلة الشمس القوية في بلداننا نعمة وليست مشكلة حيث من الممكن الاستفادة منها في توليد الطاقة وتبريد بيوتنا بشكل فعال .

أخوكم عبد الحميد أبو حمزة


----------



## ابن العميد (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي عبده اقولك علي الموضوع من الاخر............... هجيبلك الزتونة
كلمة السر: نظام الامتصاص ......... بس كده 
هحكيهولك بشكل سهل ولكن محتاج رسم وطبعا شرح وكام مسألة تبقي الف الالف
عارف الكومبريسور ........ هتشيلوه وتحط مكانه علي خط السحب صندوق اسمه ماص(absorber(وبعد الماص مضخة صغيرة ......... وبعد المضخة صندوق اسمه مولد)generator(....... وتاخد ماسورة ترجع من المولد للماص وكمان ماسورة من المولد للمكثف....
وتحط سائل التبريد نوعين من المحلول واحد فيهم درجة غليانه اقل من التاني ---------- واللي درجه غليانة اقل يدوب في التاني ========= موضوع شكلة كبير 
بس عموما هيه بسيطة لو بالصور وان شاء الله لو قدرت الاقيها هحطهالك
وعلي فكرة بتوفر كهرباء فعلا 
نصيحه دور علي الموضوع في المكتبات في الكتب السعودية الجماعه دول عندهم كتب جميلة جدا جدا
وسلام يا بو حمزة


----------



## المهندسطارق (9 يوليو 2008)

اخواني مهندسين التبريد ارجو منكم مساعدتي في حل مشكلة تبريد الخرسانة من خلاطة الاسمنت علما ان يجب ان يكون الاسمنت بارد عند الصب


----------



## hameedy (12 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ً جزيلا ً ولكن حبذا لو فصّلت*

شكرا ً جزيلا ً للأخ ابن العميد على الرد ولكن حبذا لو فصلت وشرحت بالصور .


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (30 يوليو 2010)

ثلاجات غاز البروبان

في الحالات التي لا تتوفر فيها مصدراً للتيار الكهربي فإنه يمكنك استخدام ثلاجة غاز البروبان التي لا تعمل بالكهرباء. هذه النوع من الثلاجات لا يوجد به اجزاء متحركة ويستخدم غاز البروبان كمصدر للطاقة الحرارية لتنتج عنه البرودة. هذه الثلاجات تستخدم الامونيا كمادة مبردة وتستخدم ايضا الماء لدورة التبريد، وتتكون أجزاء ثلاجة البروبان من خمسة أجزاء هي

•المولد Generator لتوليد غاز الأمونيا
•الفاصل Separator لفصل غاز الأمونيا عن الماء
•المكثف Condenser لتحويل غاز الامونيا الساخن إلى سائل
•المبخر Evaporator لتبخير سائل الامونيا وتحويله إلى غاز وينتج عن ذلك برودة
•الماص Absorber يقوم بامتصاص غاز الامونيا من الماء
وتعمل دورة ثلاجة غاز البروبان على النحو التالي:

(1) يتم احتراق لغاز البروبان فتتولد حرارة داخل المولد Generator.

(2) يوجد داخل المولد خليط مكون من محلول الماء والامونيا فترتفع درجة حرارة المحلول داخل المولد نتيجة لاحتراق البروبان وتصل درجة الحرارة إلى درجة الغليان للأمونيا.

(3) يمر المحلول إلى الفاصل Separator حيث يتم فصل الأمونيا عن الماء.

(4) تتدفق الامونيا بعد فصلها إلى الاعلى حيث المكثف Condenser المكون من الواح رقيقة من المعدن لتفقد الامونيا حرارتها بالتكثيف ويتحول الى سائل.

(5) يصل سائل الأمونيا إلى إلى المبخر Evaporator حيث يختلط مع غاز الهيدروجين ويتبخر مما ينتج عنه انخفاض في درجة الحرارة داخل الثلاجة.

(6) يتدفق في هذه المرحلة كلا من الامونيا والهيدروجين إلى الماص absorber وهنا يختلط الماء مع الامونيا والهيدروجين.

(7) تشكل الامونيا مع الماء محلول ويتحرر الهيدروجين ويعود إلى المبخر بينما يتدفق كلا من الامونيا والماء إلى المولد مرة أخرى لاتعيد الدورة نفسها.







المصدر بدون الصورة
http://how.hayatk.com/show-12.html

ولكن ماهي النسب الواجب توفرها للماء والهيدروجين وغاز النشادر وكيف ضبط ذلك
وهل بالإمكان الإستغناء عن غاز الهيدروجين


----------



## سلمنقي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف ألف شكر على المعلومة والشرح المفصل يا الدرع الأخضر وما قصرت ويعطيك العافية
ويسلمو أخوي ابن العميد وكذلك الأخ عبدالحميد
أرجو منكم الإستمرار في العطاء شاكراً ومقدراً جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع من مدراء ومسئولين ومشرفين ومميزين وأعضاء
محبكم / أبوصِبا الشمري


----------

